

Ask HN: What are some open source projects in need of contributions? - georgerobinson


======
fundamental
Pretty much all open source projects need some work done to them. Try to find
something that you find both interesting and appropriate for your own level of
skill.

------
allendoerfer
Any web-based WYSIWYG text editors. There is are millions of them and every
single one is either too big and often not true wysiwyg or too buggy.

